# most likely the best idea ever to get a fursuit



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

i have been thinking hard on how to get my fursuit recently and i think i have come up with a winner. this will most likely only work for high school students who dont mind acting like an idiot to get their fursuit.

here is my plan, when i start back to school in a little over a month i am going to speak with the principle of our elementary school. im going to propose that me and a couple of other high school students put on a student made live action educational program that is similar to that of blues cules or barny, only this particular program will involve none other than your very own deathfoxx, now for the sake of not scareing the children i will be going as cuddles the foxx.

i convince her that we could put on live shows to teach the kids like some of their favorite TV shows. and convince her that we could do it cheap. you see the materials used in the tutorials i have found (asside from the fur) are all things i can easily get from different teachers.

then to get the fellow actors. there are plenty of students at my school who would do anything to make their collage resumes look better. all i have to do is convince them that it is easy volinter hours and batta bang. i dont like playing people to get my way but these people have never given me anything but greif.

now if i get this approved and finesh the costume quickly we could be doing shows as early as december.  so i spend my time on stage in my own fursuit and probably go through some name calling  but i dont care.

the final step is at the end of the year i offer to buy the costume off the school since i made it to fit me and it might even start a tradition for years to come. if everything goes right then in the end its killing two birds with one stone. my mom will quit bugging me about getting volintere hours and
i get my fursuit.

now there are plenty of places where this could go wrong i understand that. but the worst that could happen is that i end up exactly were i was when i started.

all in all its a work in progress so if you have any ideas on how to improve it then feel free to state them.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 3, 2009)

Great idea. I rember in my old elemantry school There was 50 years anniversary thing and someone volunteered to dressup in a fursuit. I didnt know who it was but i know it was someone like a few years older then me and they might have beena furry. (They Remained in the fursuit the whole day) Sadly I didnt know much about furries back then so i couldnt ask >.< I did volunteer also but not as a fursuiter but as person who ran the fund raiser. I was able to get *Extra Hours* From doing it and it was great


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

well our school there is currently no long standing traditions. i thought that maybe we could do a once a month skit for the kids and also possibly record it to sell for the kids who really liked it. also towards the end we could have outside schools pay to come watch the show. and if they want i could start making yearly costumes for the school for cheap that way they could do it every year


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 3, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> i thought that maybe we could do a once a month skit for the kids and also possibly record it to sell for the kids who really liked it. also towards the end we could have outside schools pay to come watch the show. and if they want i could start making yearly costumes for the school for cheap that way they could do it every year



Yeah good idea but the thing is what type of shows are you going to do? Adding kid friendly humor but funny is probably the best bet in selling. I remember in my elemantry school SOme story tellers used to come in yearly to tell som litle fables. As for selling your shpws it wpuld probably unlikely :/ I remember when school stuff like that happend when I was realy small and in elemantry school my parents were like "Its just an advertising scene" It would be funny to see like a sibling of one of the children at the school whos a furry recognize u as furs xD


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

well the selling the show might be a bit much but i was planing on making it, like i said, entertaining yet educational. i know it sounds stupid but if the idea gets approved then i will start to watch all sorts of childrens programing just to get the feel of being ridiculously flamboyant as they are.

i think it would be a great honor to become an idol to those children while still serving myself and getting my own personal rewards.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 3, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> well the selling the show might be a bit much but i was planing on making it, like i said, entertaining yet educational. i know it sounds stupid but if the idea gets approved then i will start to watch all sorts of childrens programing just to get the feel of being ridiculously flamboyant as they are.
> 
> i think it would be a great honor to become an idol to those children while still serving myself and getting my own personal rewards.



You know what that means?!? BARNIEZZ LOL jk,  You could show like the importance of recycling or something (might come out a lil boring thought) Or you could do a show about like that stranger Danger or something like that. You could provide catchy phrases that prevent stuff like that.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

as far as the scripts go i was planing on getting the help of the teachers who actually work with the children and who know the lessons that they need to learn and have experience in what holds the young audience.

as an added bonus, to help even farther with selling this idea, during some skits kids will be picked from the audience in order to help and get the personal experience of being part of the action.

on a side note this seems to be my first actually good idea since joining this forum so lets hope i can keep it going


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 3, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> as far as the scripts go i was planing on getting the help of the teachers who actually work with the children and who know the lessons that they need to learn and have experience in what holds the young audience.
> 
> as an added bonus, to help even farther with selling this idea, during some skits kids will be picked from the audience in order to help and get the personal experience of being part of the action.
> 
> on a side note this seems to be my first actually good idea since joining this forum so lets hope i can keep it going



Yep inviting kids from the audience is an awesome idea it makes them all attentive to you lol


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

well im going to start work on the full pitch tonight prbably, its so great to actually have a great idea.

to bad it came right before what is looking like a major dropoff in my recent happiness


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

You realize that if the school pays for it or donates materials, it will be theirs, right? Not yours? And that they get to do what they want with it? Such as, not let you keep it, and make some other poor high school kid wear it years later to continue your show?

I mean, it's a good idea, but I don't think you'll accomplish what you want.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

if you dont remember or didnt read deep enough ill hi-light some details

first off there are 3 rewards for me

1. the fursuit
2. community service hours
3. the pleasure of becoming inspiration for those children.

now on to another detail

i already thought of how to fix this problem. the suit i make probably wont be the best on the market. it will be a simple half suit that will be enough to work. but, as i learn more and more my technique will improve and i will be able to make higher quality suits

so the offer i am proposing is i buy the suit off them for a cheap price and ill provide them with fursuits of improved quality and correct size when the need be.

i understand that there is a chance that this will fail and if it does it will at least be a fun ride.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> so the offer i am proposing is i buy the suit off them for a cheap price and ill provide them with fursuits of improved quality and correct size when the need be.



...so hold on, wait.

You're going to get them to pay for your first suit.

Then you pay them to let you keep the suit.

Then, with your new-found infinite knowledge and skill after creating only ONE suit, you'll make more for them whenever they ask using your own money?

Yeah, well, good luck.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

i forgot to specify that i would be making their future suits for the price of material.

all in all its a good deal for them but this is probably just going to end up being another bad idea that will just fail and never even be attempted and was just a waste of everyones time. *sigh* back to the drawing board

and on a personal note, do you just wake up an being a **** or do you have to work at it


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> and on a personal note, do you just wake up an being a **** or do you have to work at it



Well, I don't know, I'm not a ****. If you mean _dick_, then it's just sort of a gift that you're born with, I guess.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 3, 2009)

death: I don't think it's gonna work. Why would the school sell a suit to you and keep asking you to make them when they could a) get it professionally made or b) keep the first suit?

I can appreciate the community service hours tidbit, but that's as much as I think you're going to get here.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

well im just cautious of what i put on forums. i dont want to get banned just because i lost my temper.

now back to the point of this topic, im still going to try and get this to work, if it doesnt work whats the worse that could happen. if i play my cards right then it should work. but for now i have to wait until school actualy starts. if you guys want to keep an eye on this then you can through that but for now this topic is pretty  much fineshed i believe


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah personally, I think some parts of the said story may not work. I honestly suggest you take the time and make your own and instead volunteer to do community service such as entertaining sick children. It's great hours and there's a small chance a parent might want you to *hire* you to come entertain at their child's birthday party. 

All in all, it would be best if you just make it for yourself or at least commish one and be willing to pay an arm and a leg and wait.. a while.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds.. possible maybe? But them getting "their own deathfoxx"? DEATHfoxx may not be the best of names to give to a Barney type figure character thing lol


----------



## pulsifer (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to tell you this right now, and I'm not trying to be mean, and I'm not trying to be a downer.  I have acted in assemblies for children for a good solid year now and not only that I was a costumer for the above mentioned shows, and based on what I've learned from doing that, your idea has a few problems.  

 1. They don't let just anyone perform in front of children at schools, especially unsupervised. If after this thread you are still going to try, you are going to need a member of your school's faculty to over-see it.  It sounds like you are in high school, so this becomes unlikely that you'll find someone (try the theater arts department most likely).  Most of the assembly performances are either put on by local colleges, or set up by organizations who train staff or high school students, again, not just anyone. 

 2.  The ones most likely to have costumes are ones put on by colleges which have their own costume department which will make and keep the costume on their own funds. Yes I have made &quot;fursuits&quot; (kinda, they had the face exposed coupled with an animal nose since people needed to act in them) for children's shows, and most colleges will not allow you to buy their costumes, sometimes you can rent them, but usually you have to be affiliated with another theater company. Believe me, some have tried to buy costumes off the school and they refuse outright, and even if they did allow you to buy it, they would charge you for more than materials.  

 3. Keep in mind, you will also have to write, direct, rehearse, AND perform the show, probably many times. That is, if they even let you do it. I've written a children's show before, and it is hard to be funny, entertaining, educational, and all at a level the children understand. You also have to keep in mind your target audience, performing to the whole elementary school is not wise, as in order for the younger kids to get it, the older ones will be bored, and in order for the older ones to be entertained, the younger ones won't get it.  

 I think it would be wiser and easier to do what I did in high school. Save your nickels, or find a part time job, and then buy your own materials.  That really in the best way. Coming up with a kids show is not easy, and it involves a lot of hard work, not to mention, it seemed like you were going to be making the suit yourself on top of all that. Doesn't sounds like something I want to do, and I have experience in all the areas required. :/


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 3, 2009)

well it was at least worth a shot... again i guess this turned out to be another hare brained idea from me. i have been trying to get a job for going on a year now but no one wants to hire anyone right now so i will probably have to wait until im in collage next year to do this. *sigh*

i guess ill stick with learning hypnosis for now and getting a better idea at what exactly it is i would like and exactly how to do it.

my only question is what i will cook up next. i guess we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Shino (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't count on it.

I agree with the one post that says it'd be school property. Granted, it'll be fitted for you, but if your school is anything like mine, there's not a chance in hell you'll be allowed to use it outside of it's intended purpose.

Not to mention your motivaiton for such a play would be a little off-center...

Just join the ranks of fursuit hopefuls and save, save, save. I've wanted a fursuit since I was a little kid (well, kinda, but that's another story), and I didn't get one until a week ago and $1K+ later. It takes a _lot_ of patience. And yeah, I know how much that sucks.

Good luck though, regardless of what path you choose.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 3, 2009)

I work with ALOT of children, and from my own experience dont act too silly. they'll want to see you get hurt (c'mon even kids sing about killing barney!) the best sort of situation to do is be the "good guy" or "the cool guy". aka; stranger danger. a hairy old guy tries to lure a girl to his car, and you come up and save her. or .. peer pressure: some kids on the playground want to pick on a little girl and want "billy" (get some kid actor) to join them. and you act all cool and say it's not nice to do that and he follows your advice.

oh and remember the age principle: for audiences k-3rd use actors 4-6th and for audiences 4th-6th use actors 7-9th.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 4, 2009)

well i kinda killed this idea because it has like a 5% chance of any success at all and would be extremely difficult.

im probably going to suggest the idea and if the part is offered to me ill play the part but instead of hoping for this to get me my suit im going to get a real job, earn my own money, and make my own suit. that way it is a 100% me project and the fineshed result will have a whole lot more meaning to me


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol, I'm in charge of designing and making the mascot for my high school. And I get to come back (I'm graduating in 2 weeks) to perform in him whenever I want.

Hmm, sounds like the only thing holding you back from making your own suit is materials, eh? There are many places you can get fur for cheap. If you have a Wal-Mart near you, they sell rolls of foam for $15, which is enough to make 3 fursuit heads. Joann's fabric store sells their fur for around $16 a yard, and if you join their website (for free!) they'll practically bombard you with 50% and 75% off coupons! You can make a partial suit with just 2 yards of fur. If you can draw decently, you can do art-for-fur trades.

Hmm, I wish there was some way I could help you. I know that feeling of wanting to make a fursuit, but not having the resources. I've been planning out a puppet for an upcoming thing, and I'm dying to make him but I don't have the fur to complete him at the moment (I can't find the right color). I made my first fursuit by borrowing $50 from my mom (almost 6 years ago), which I spent on plastic mesh and fur. Made a head, turned out horrible. Made another head and sold it for $50 and used that money for more materials.


----------



## Uro (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude, a fursuit is not a necessity. You're not going to fucking die or something if you don't get one. And if you're going to make it yourself chances are you're going to scare all the kids because in all honesty, most peoples first home made suits look like they would hang out with pedo-bear.

Save your allowance, or paper route money and save up for one by a reputable maker, or be prepared to go through 2 or 3 suits before one you make looks decent enough to be seen in public. And get a job jeez, also "fox" only has one "x" not two.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok to clear some things up, i have found out how to get most of my materials for decent prices for good quality.

im going to start work as soon as i get the 100$ my parents owe me for fixing their roof.

and about the foxx comment. i use foxx to represent that im a two tailed fox. 

i dont have any other current set of income and i am confident that if i take my time then i can make a good suit.

so thats that

deathfoxx out


----------



## Uro (Jul 9, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> ok to clear some things up, i have found out how to get most of my materials for decent prices for good quality.
> 
> im going to start work as soon as i get the 100$ my parents owe me for fixing their roof.
> 
> ...



More than one tail = kitsune.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont want to use kitsune because its one of those overused names i feel, im trying to think of a name that fits me and is my own, so deathfoxx might not be the official name but its what is sticking untill i find out what fits better.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> i dont want to use kitsune because its one of those overused names



...then don't be a kitsune. It is what it is. That's like being black, but saying you aren't black because you don't like the word "black".


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 9, 2009)

i am a kitsune but i dont want that to be part of the name, it kinda creates a contridiction i know but i want a name that is me and resembles me but is not common, i guess if i want that name i should just wait for it to come to me on its own.


----------

